# Photomatix or Photoshop's merge to HDR?



## pezuzaine (May 18, 2010)

what would be the better choice for HDR editing, Photomatix or Photoshop's merge to HDR? or do they pretty much work the same?

- p


----------



## Josh220 (May 19, 2010)

pezuzaine said:


> what would be the better choice for HDR editing, Photomatix or Photoshop's merge to HDR? or do they pretty much work the same?
> 
> - p



Photomatix is currently the best way to merge photos for HDR/tone mapping.


----------

